# Friday Funny Pictures



## bbq engineer (Nov 13, 2009)

> *No false advertising here....*


*Joe, the middle guy, is dressed up as a doctor so that he can **take care of these guys when someone beats them up later.*

*McDonald's Mexico**WTF #1?*I bet this photo was not taken in a church



> WTF #2


A dog's gotta do what a dog's gotta do

Mother of the year

Gotta love a business owner with a sense of humor

Barbie-Q

Please, tell me this is his Halloween outfit...

Grandpa's New GPS System





WTF #3



> The New BMW Grill


----------



## grampyskids (Nov 13, 2009)

pictures did not load for me.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

Me either????


----------



## mr mac (Nov 13, 2009)

It's official!


----------



## vegansbeware (Nov 13, 2009)

What!?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





An Engineer that messed something up? How typical!


----------



## alx (Nov 13, 2009)

That is funny stuff there!!!!!!!!  THANKS


----------



## mr mac (Nov 13, 2009)

Worth the wait!  Thanks!


----------



## low smoke (Nov 13, 2009)

Good stuff there. A good way to end a long day with a good laugh


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

Those are great!!!! Crackin me up!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Here's a chinese restaurant named after me.....


----------



## the iceman (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice to meet you Mr. Togo.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 14, 2009)

Dana, that is some funny stuff. Love the Chinese Restaurant one, hilarious. I don't want to highjack you post, but a friend sent this to me a while back. I check it out about once a week as it changes. 

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


----------



## the iceman (Nov 14, 2009)

That is so freakin' funny. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 What makes it so funny is the truth behind it.


----------

